

Two spaces after a period: Why you should never, ever do it - prostoalex
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2011/01/space_invaders.html

======
kjs3
Must be interesting to have enough spare time to scribble that many words
devoted to something so monumentally trivial.

------
eli
Sometimes I think it looks better. Don't tell me what to do.

~~~
jgeorge
I'm inclined to do the opposite of whatever Slate tells me I ought to do.

